# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Gamo xem voi - Show hàng Alphastep Driver ASD24A-A

## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

Nhằm mục đích giải trí cho các nhà tài trợ, em xin phép mở mục show hàng các hot girl đã trấn lột từ các cụ để các cụ thưởng lãm nhé

Mở màn hôm nay là hot girl khá nổi tiếng hiện nay, cứ hiện ra là bị hốt sạch, rất bực mình  :Wink:  Em trấn lột hot gơ này từ nhà tài trợ Nam Maria cách đây vài năm, Alphastep Driver ASD24A-A, chuyên trị alpha step size 66


Ruột gan bên trong:

Em này tận dụng vỏ hộp để giải nhiệt cho 8 chú IGBT bên trong.

Toàn bộ driver được chia làm 2 cụm: cụm công suất (trái) & cụm điều khiển (phải)

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

Giải trí với hàng họ của em trong board công suất


* Cụm số 1: Power Supply
- Cầu chì
- Cầu Diode nắn điện AC thành DC
- Rờ le nguồn: bảo vệ driver
- Trở công suất 10R: giống soft start, tránh cháy cầu chì & sập CB khi mới khởi động

* Cụm số 2:
- 2 Tụ 450V, 150uF của Nippon Chemi-con: hiệu điện thế 110V AC (155V DC) và dùng tụ 450V, 150uF
So với các driver bình dân điều khiển motor cùng size như IM805, driver Accelnet 75V dùng tụ mini 100V, 68uF thì alphastep chơi sang hơn

* Cụm số 3:
Tương tự về mức độ sang của alphastep so với driver bình dân: 4 H-Bridge cách ly hoàn toàn bằng opto TLP251 của Toshiba

* Cụm số 4:
Quên mất tác dụng để làm gì rồi... để chờ mấy cha comment

* Cụm số 5:
8 chú Ultrafast IGBT G4BC30KD của International Rectifier, 600V, 16A Continuous, dùng để điều khiển 4 dây motor
Dòng này hơi cổ, nhưng cùng thời với Alphastep thì chắc cũng xếp vào loại gấu

Ở ngoài bọc 8 miếng silicon cách điện, ép vào thành hộp để giải nhiệt

*Cụm số 6: kiểm tra nhiệt độ 

*Cụm số 7: hem biết

*Cụm số 8: nguồn cách ly, chắc là dạng flyback

*Cụm số 9: resolver sensor, dùng để xác định góc quay của trục => alphastep có thể phản ứng nhanh, chính xác & torque tốt hơn các loại step thông thường & ko mất bước  :Wink: 

*Cụm số 10 (2 cục xanh xanh): đo dòng, cách ly, loại cao cấp do NANA Electronics sản xuất

Nói chung là cực kỳ sang về thiết kế. Nếu theo kiểu driver bình dân thì có thể thu nhỏ gấp 4 lần

... lúc nào rảnh chém tiếp...

----------

CKD, Ga con, h-d, huynhbacan, nhatson

----------


## huynhbacan

Trở công suất 10ohm, em nghĩ là để nạp nguồn cho tụ, nó đấu song song với rơle, delay xíu rơle đóng lại.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Trở công suất 10ohm, em nghĩ là để nạp nguồn cho tụ, nó đấu song song với rơle, delay xíu rơle đóng lại.


Cái đó họ gọi là SoftStart - Khởi động mềm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

> Cái đó họ gọi là SoftStart - Khởi động mềm.


Khởi động mềm là nó lên nguồn từ từ chứ bác, còn cái này nó đợi cho 2 tụ kia nạp ổn xong mới đóng relay cho thông mạch phía sau.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oh yeah, quên cái vụ này. Với lại chỗ nguồn vào có 2 con tụ màu xanh da trời, ký hiệu KH472M chi dzậy ta?

@Gò lắc: chắc là soft start đó, mới bật driver mà ko có con trở hạn dòng, tụ hút nguồn là sập CB. Nó nạp tụ xong thì ngắt con trở...

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Ga con

Con driver dòng A này thiết kế để đóng lộn điện không hỏng  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Cụ cắm thử đi, cắm vào 220v vẫn có nguồn lên, nhưng relay không đóng, và driver alarm thôi. Cái relay để cấp áp dc ra sau chứ không phải softstart.

@cụ gà: 2 con đó bảo vệ quá áp, khi áp lên quá giá trị set, nó giảm điện trở nội làm cháy cầu chì.

E chưa check kỹ nhưng hình như alpha chỉ sản xuất 1 loại driver và nạp nhiều firmware để xác định nó là model nào.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế con trở 10R dùng để làm gì vậy Phúc đẹp giai?

----------


## Ga con

Đúng ra lắp thermitor nhưng lại lắp trở 10ohm thôi anh, chống shock nguồn giống softstart thôi. Do dòng tiêu thụ cũng không lớn nên không phải cầu kỳ lắm.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huynhbacan

Oh yeah, quên cái vụ này. Với lại chỗ nguồn vào có 2 con tụ màu xanh da trời, ký hiệu KH472M chi dzậy ta?

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz4M6RCcc7W

Hình như 2 con tụ này nối ra vỏ Driver, nó là tụ lọc nhiểu, có nó khi đụng vào vỏ nó tê tê.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Con driver dòng A này thiết kế để đóng lộn điện không hỏng .
> Cụ cắm thử đi, cắm vào 220v vẫn có nguồn lên, nhưng relay không đóng, và driver alarm thôi. Cái relay để cấp áp dc ra sau chứ không phải softstart.
> 
> @cụ gà: 2 con đó bảo vệ quá áp, khi áp lên quá giá trị set, nó giảm điện trở nội làm cháy cầu chì.
> 
> E chưa check kỹ nhưng hình như alpha chỉ sản xuất 1 loại driver và nạp nhiều firmware để xác định nó là model nào.
> 
> Thanks.


Ủa, 2 con nào vậy bác? 2 con ở ngoài cùng thì ký hiệu bên dưới là tụ. Con gần relay thì có thể là thermistor

Ông nói có lý á, với cách thiết kế của nó thì chắc là thiết kế cho tất cả các dòng, rồi nạp firmware cho từng dòng riêng biệt. Alpha 66 mà cách ly quang, IGBT thì sang quá  :Wink:

----------


## hungson1986

Ui phần này em mù tịt .hóng các bác  phán

----------


## Diyodira

dữ dằn, ruột gan phèo phổi chẳng khác gì hàng công nghiệp nặng, đặc biệt Mitubishi.
thanks

----------


## nhatson

> dữ dằn, ruột gan phèo phổi chẳng khác gì hàng công nghiệp nặng, đặc biệt Mitubishi.
> thanks


giá năm 2000 là 1200usd 1 bộ mà

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, 2 con nào vậy bác? 2 con ở ngoài cùng thì ký hiệu bên dưới là tụ. Con gần relay thì có thể là thermistor
> 
> Ông nói có lý á, với cách thiết kế của nó thì chắc là thiết kế cho tất cả các dòng, rồi nạp firmware cho từng dòng riêng biệt. Alpha 66 mà cách ly quang, IGBT thì sang quá


vừa cách ly vừa lái , tiện cả đôi dường, với lại đồ japan ăn điện lưới là cách ly hết mà

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Con driver dòng A này thiết kế để đóng lộn điện không hỏng .
> Cụ cắm thử đi, cắm vào 220v vẫn có nguồn lên, nhưng relay không đóng, và driver alarm thôi. Cái relay để cấp áp dc ra sau chứ không phải softstart.
> 
> @cụ gà: 2 con đó bảo vệ quá áp, khi áp lên quá giá trị set, nó giảm điện trở nội làm cháy cầu chì.
> 
> E chưa check kỹ nhưng hình như alpha chỉ sản xuất 1 loại driver và nạp nhiều firmware để xác định nó là model nào.
> 
> Thanks.


alphastep chạy current control analog nên... nó chỉ cần chỉnh lại REF hoặc gain bộ đo dòng là chạy tuốt

----------

Gamo

----------


## h-d

> Con driver dòng A này thiết kế để đóng lộn điện không hỏng .
> Cụ cắm thử đi, cắm vào 220v vẫn có nguồn lên, nhưng relay không đóng, và driver alarm thôi. Cái relay để cấp áp dc ra sau chứ không phải softstart.
> 
> @cụ gà: 2 con đó bảo vệ quá áp, khi áp lên quá giá trị set, nó giảm điện trở nội làm cháy cầu chì.
> 
> E chưa check kỹ nhưng hình như alpha chỉ sản xuất 1 loại driver và nạp nhiều firmware để xác định nó là model nào.
> 
> Thanks.


trên cùng 1 loại cũng có loại board khác nhau, các loại khác nhau em check thì công suất khác nhau ạ, và tất nhiên là firmware khác

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Con này độ lên 220v đc nà.

----------


## Gamo

Bác Tuanlm chỉ cách độ với :x :x :x À với lại ông nhắn giùm địa chỉ lại nhe. Hôm trước sơ ý cài ROM mới mà ko backup

----------


## Ga con

> trên cùng 1 loại cũng có loại board khác nhau, các loại khác nhau em check thì công suất khác nhau ạ, và tất nhiên là firmware khác


Em tháo khá nhiều, nhìn chung có 2 loại bo, bố trí linh kiện khác nhau một chút nhưng không nhiều. Cái khác nhau lớn nhất nhìn thấy ngay là chỗ cái cọng cáp nối 2 bo với nhau, có đời dùng cáp bẹ chân cắm, có đời dùng cáp mỏng. Còn công suất thì e không có điều kiện tháo ra xem nhiều (lười quá), tháo 2 cái 13aa và 24aa thì cùng 1 loại
@bác Tuanlm: cùng điện áp khác cs chỉnh còn chưa được nè, khác điện áp hơi khó ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

con công suất cùng loại em nghỉ chỉnh lại gain của mạch kd của cái hall current sensor là ok

----------


## Ga con

E nghĩ nó nằm ở firmware cụ ạ.
Đem cái bo dk gắn vào bo cs khác thì nó vẫn theo cái đã set trên bo đk, mà trên bo này chả có cái trim nào.

Một số driver khác nhau trajectogy cũng khác nhau, tiêu biểu như các mã ***-**a*, ***-**b/c*, loại b/c dành cho hộp số, nên nó có max torque thấp hơn loại a/d dành cho motor trục trơn, nhưng max speed vẫn giống nhau. Cái này e nghi nó dùng adc rồi chỉnh dòng bằng firmware chứ không phải hardware.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> E nghĩ nó nằm ở firmware cụ ạ.
> Đem cái bo dk gắn vào bo cs khác thì nó vẫn theo cái đã set trên bo đk, mà trên bo này chả có cái trim nào.
> 
> Một số driver khác nhau trajectogy cũng khác nhau, tiêu biểu như các mã ***-**a*, ***-**b/c*, loại b/c dành cho hộp số, nên nó có max torque thấp hơn loại a/d dành cho motor trục trơn, nhưng max speed vẫn giống nhau. Cái này e nghi nó ác rồi chỉnh dòng bằng firmware chứ không phải hardware.
> 
> Thanks.


trước em có đo con alphastep 24VDC, chỉnh dòng bằng áp REF thay đổi, còn Vfil khác em nghỉ ko quan trọng lắm

trường hợp nó set ref trên bo dkhien, cụ thay đổi feedback dòng nó sẽ thay đổi theo vì con này current control analog, giống như mình thay đổi R sense thôi

----------


## nhatson

em mới đo thử,
ads18A-K 1.7A
mức dòng F


mức dòng 3



còn đây là kết quả đo với mức F con ads10a-k


cùng đo mức 500mV , áp dòng feedback khác nhau ads18 feedback gần 2V , ads10 feedback cở 1V

>100mV cỡ 1A, như cụ Ga Con nói, bo controller quyết định dòng dkhien, nhưng nếu thay đổi các feedback, thay vì 100mV 1A  , thành 100mV 2A thì với controller 1A mình chạy 2A vẫn được mờ

----------

Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đúng là cách của NS có thể đánh lừa firmware được. Nhưng đảo giữa 110V và 220V cũng hơi mất an toàn nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ còn 1 cách nữa, do alphastep dung con DAC tlc7528, nên nếu dkhien bằng frimware vdk sẽ quyết định áp REF, mình thay áp REF của chip DAC cũng sẽ thay đổi được dòng
để em ktra DAC ref cua ADS10 và ADS18 được cấp từ đâu

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

xác nhận áp REF cho chip DAC bo khác nhau thì khác nhau, khi chỉnh dòng ap ref thay đổi,  bo khác nhau ap ref đỉnh khác nhau
> nó qdinh dòng lái motor, áp ref ở đâu em chưa check được

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, áp REF do MCU tạo ra bằng PWM, PWM lọc RC và lọc active và đệm bởi IC TL062 ợ

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, inhainha, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Nhờ cụ gà show hot gơ mà giờ có trò nâng công suất driver alpha step roài.
Mấy cụ vexta mà vào đây đọc chỉ có khóc thét. Giống xe honda 67.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác Tuanlm chỉ cách độ với :x :x :x À với lại ông nhắn giùm địa chỉ lại nhe. Hôm trước sơ ý cài ROM mới mà ko backup


Alpha thì mình chưa thử, nhưng servo thì chỉ cần thay tụ, trở cs và một con trở đưa về opamp 4558 là ngon lành.

----------

Gamo, huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> Alpha thì mình chưa thử, nhưng servo thì chỉ cần thay tụ, trở cs và một con trở đưa về opamp 4558 là ngon lành.


Vụ này hay à, mình có 1 bộ Mitsubishi 100v lâu lắm rồi, nghịch cắm 220v thử xem sao, nó không sao (không NỔ !!), chỉ báo lỗi quá áp.

Tối về lôi ra nghịch tiếp.

----------


## Gamo

Bùm.... khen khét....  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nâng áp thì quan trọng là các phần cứng khác có thích nghi được không, chứ nó không báo lỗi mà chạy thì bóc khói cũng như không.

----------


## lananh3301

Em này tận dụng vỏ hộp để giải nhiệt cho 8 chú IGBT bên trong.

ngon mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## longdq

Bác cho e hỏi con này dùng áp 110V thì dùng với biến áp bao nhiêu VA thì phù hợp để driver vs alpha chạy max công suất ạ

----------

